# Building a website from scratch...



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I have many WYSIWYG editors, as well as every book on HTML. I cannot afford to go to school, so I am trying to learn piece by piece of the web design process, until I have my site up, and running. I have no collaboration other than some graphic design friends, so when finished, I will be hopefully making all of the money myself!

I need help with:


I am looking to create a registration page and a login page so whichever users visiting my website can create an account so that I can have some details about the user who is suring on my website.

So, I wanted something like this >>

1. To create a registration form with the following fields :

Username
Password
Email Address

And then their should be 2 buttons at the end of the page -> Submit , Reset

Then when the user clicks on the Submit button, all of these details would be stored somewhere (where I do not know yet)


After this, I wanted to create a Login page wherein a user enters his name and password and clicks on the Login button. As soon as he clicks on the Login button, the website should go to the database and match the username and password entered by the user with the data in the database (In other words, validating Username & Password with the database).

If his username and password matches, then he should successfully login into the website.

If his username does not match, then it should display a message, 'No such Username' and if his password does not match, then if should show a message 'Invalid Password' and provide a link to 'Forgot your Password' page.

Next, I want to create a Forgot your Password page wherein the User is asked to enter his username or email address and if it matches, then the password should be sent to his email address which was provided at the time of registration.
and he should be displayed a message that an email containing a password has been sent to his email address (The email address should be displayed where the password is sent)


So that's the above all story that I want to put in action.

Now, what I know is :

I need a database
I have to use my Dreamweaver, and possibly much more.
I need a 24hrs internet.
I think I need a server?

What I don't know is :

From where to start.
What is the method for creating the above work.
What else is required for creating the above work.
The entire code for : Login Page, Registration Form, Forgot your password page.
How to configue the database, connect to the database how to test whether everything is working fine.

So, please can you help me out???


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Usually, I am glad to help people, but I can only do so much. You are asking us to do your work for you. This is unfair to ourselves and the members of this forum who also need help, and useless to yourself as you are not learning.

If you want to learn, visit www.w3schools.com. They have very well-written tutorials for HTML/XHTML, CSS, PHP, Javascript, and much more.

Get as far as you can with the pages, a few forms aren't too hard to implement.

Codes for the registration (and subsequent retrieval) are everywhere on the Internet. Pick one you think you like and see if you get anywhere. You will need some kind of database. I recommend MySQL for this, as it is solid freeware with excellent documentation.

Good luck and happy coding.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree with dm01. You have a great plan laid out for a start to a web page. You are going to want to learn mySQL or another of the SQL's. To learn mySQL I would recommend that you take a look at Development for mySQL. This is a lot of blad boring reading but you will need to know how it works. 

Also, you might want to learn about setting up an Apache httpd server.

Good luck and have fun.
Cheers!


----------

